# Ideas for ITX Case for a SFX power supply



## Jetster (Jul 29, 2019)

I've seen some pretty cool cases but don't recall the brand. I have the SFX power supply so its should fit that
Also i don't really need a GPU so it doesn't need room for that

This will be an HTPC for a special project so budget is up to $160 just for the case

Ones I've looked at:
Ncase M1
Fractal Node 202


----------



## Jetster (Jul 30, 2019)

Really looking for something small


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 30, 2019)

Looks promising,





						Amazon.com: SilverStone Technology Small Form Factor Mini-ITX Computer Case with SFX Support ML09B-USA : Electronics
					

Buy SilverStone Technology Small Form Factor Mini-ITX Computer Case with SFX Support ML09B-USA: Computer Cases - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Jetster (Jul 30, 2019)

I like it
13.78”X4.3”X8.1”


----------



## Jetster (Jul 30, 2019)

This is nice









						SilverStone Milo Series ML08B-H Black Computer Case - Newegg.com
					

Buy SilverStone Milo Series ML08B-H Black Reinforced plastic outer shell, steel body Mini-ITX Computer Case Compatible with SFX & SFX-L Power Supply with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




I think this is it, maybe









						SILVERSTONE Black Milo series ML05B Mini ITX Media Center / HTPC Case - Newegg.com
					

Buy SILVERSTONE Milo series ML05B Black Acrylic Front Panel, 0.8mm SECC body Mini-ITX Media Center / HTPC Case with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 30, 2019)

Jetster said:


> I've seen some pretty cool cases but don't recall the brand. I have the SFX power supply so its should fit that
> Also i don't really need a GPU so it doesn't need room for that


Maybe you saw Fractal Design Node 202? That's one of the very few good SFF cases with SFX psu that I recall, but it's more of a gaming HTPC case with enough space for full-length GPU.
Same goes for Silverstone Raven. Both are slim, but in horizontal position take quite a lot of real estate.

Which board/platform are you going to use?
If you just need something simple specifically for HTPC and you don't need too much storage, get a chieftec IX-01B-OP or one of the compact Antec cases. There are some decent Chinese cases as well. I've dealt with some interesting Gamemax ITX cases (locally-popular chinese brand which makes decent cases, cheap watercooling and shitty everything else). M100 is currently housing a mail server at work (there should be similar rebrands in US for sure). They are super-cheap but you'll need to ditch their shitty pico-PSU clone right away. It won't fit a regular board with CPU and HSF, but it's perfect for any embedded board (even AsRock with their ridiculously large heatsinks).

Also, have you looked at AsRock DeskMini as a potential replacement for your entire plan? The A300 model will fit the  bill quite nicely: it supports R5 3400G with the latest BIOS, it has M.2 NVME and 2x2.5" for storage, PSU is already taken care of, and all you have left is to buy some DDR4 SO-DIMMs and you are good to go. They are currently selling around $150 in US.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 30, 2019)

Jetster said:


> Also, have you looked at AsRock DeskMini as a potential replacement for your entire plan? The A300 model will fit the bill quite nicely: it supports R5 3400G with the latest BIOS, it has M.2 NVME and 2x2.5" for storage, PSU is already taken care of, and all you have left is to buy some DDR4 SO-DIMMs and you are good to go. They are currently selling around $150 in US.


DeskMini would be the way to go unless you have spare/on hand components your re-purposing.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 30, 2019)

Its connecting to a server so no storage is needed

ASRock DESKMINI 300, 310     Looks promising
with a Max TDP of 65w it would have to be Rzsen 3 2200G, 3400G or the i3 8100

I have a SFX power already but I don't have to use it


----------

